# The next 180 Days for Uber



## pajala (Apr 24, 2016)

Uber’s 180 Days of Change was a welcome relief to most drivers, but did it go far enough to ensure the relationship with drivers is on the right track.

Uber’s understanding that without drivers there is no Uber is a stark contrast to the attitude of the company less than 12 months ago. They have make inroads but there is more work to be done.

So where to for the next 180 Days? Here a few ideas which could enhance the relationship.

1. Develop Locally, Think Globally:

There is a world outside of the US, and although its Uber’s largest market it is also not profitable and will not be for some time. Most of the enhancements which they implemented in the 180 Days didn’t leave the country. Why?

If you are going to be a global player you need to ensure you engage all your partners not just a selected group.

There is a good reason to ensure your get the product working correctly, but if it works there roll it out to all partners, the first step roll out tipping and long distance travel charges globally.

2. Make Tipping easier

First it’s not in all countries and I know it’s a culture thing to tip in some countries, but you have a better chance of getting tips if it’s in the app and easy for passengers to tip. So implement the tipping option globally.

Tipping should be shown at the bottom of the star rating screen. Give the passenger an option once they rated the driver to tip the driver 1,2,5, or 10 bucks. Where do you fit it? Simple get rid of the badges system which drivers care nothing about its pointless and provides no financial benefit to the driver.

3. Pin Code Activation for all rides

At major events where there is a dedicated Uber Pick Up Zone passengers are provided pin codes which they share with the driver and you are away. Why not roll this out to all bookings it will completely remove the issues of the wrong passenger getting into a Uber and stop passengers being charged for rides they didn’t book, and the driver being ripped off by a rider trying to get a free ride.

4. Reduce the Uber Percentage for High Volume Drivers.

The Uber Momentum program which is in some countries provides drivers special offers for the more drives the complete in a given month. However there isn’t a lot a major value by being a Gold or Platinum to Silver or Bronze that increases the drivers income. Provide drivers a 2.5% discount of the Uber commission rate when they reach Gold and a further 2.5% decrease when they reach Platinum. What this will mean is drivers will spend more time on the road meaning they completing more trips and increase the amount of commission for Uber. 

5. Increase the destination filter from 2 to 4:

Uber's reasoning to remove this feature left a bad taste in the mouth of a lot of drivers but it was a feature which drivers love. So find some middle ground instead of 6 why not provide 4 per day.

Other tha rate increase which we all agree needs to occur, what do you think Uber should be implementing globally to its driver partners?


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

pajala said:


> Uber's 180 Days of Change was a welcome relief to most drivers, but did it go far enough to ensure the relationship with drivers is on the right track.
> 
> Uber's understanding that without drivers there is no Uber is a stark contrast to the attitude of the company less than 12 months ago. They have make inroads but there is more work to be done.
> 
> ...


All good ideas.

They could slow down the number of new signups and actually work to keep their experienced drivers online by paying them better. 
When I hear things like 'they pay new drivers more than experienced drivers to keep them interested' it makes you want to quit.

Should be the other way around. More experienced drivers should earn more. That's how it works in every other industry.


----------

